# Re: [EVDL] Unfair & unreasonable EV taxation is just plain stupid



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Unfair & unreasonable EV taxation is just plain stupid*

Damon,
The biggest issue with the proposed tax is that it does not matter what the
vehicle, if the title indicates that it is electric powered, then the fee
applies. In other words, motor cycles, NEV's, and home conversions would be
taxed the same as a Tesla or a Smith delivery truck. Not to mention that it
is a per vehicle fee, which further penalizes families with multiple EVs. On
top of everuthing else, we only have about 1,000 registered EVs in
Washington State, meaning that the new tax will raise $100,000 before
factoring in the cost of implementation.
Aii of this effort to give our own state a very public environmental blavk
eye.
-Tom True



> "damon henry" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> 
> Are you sure you would get taxed? Isn't the Gizmo registered as a
> ...


----------

